

Emacs - Great Operating System, Decent Editor - zacharypinter
http://zacharypinter.com/2009/01/14/emacs-great-operating-system-decent-editor.html

======
rjprins
So.. the bottomline: "Lets create a new Emacs and create more plugins for it,
but make it more like vim and work like bash. And lets keep it keyboard based,
but remove the learning curve and RSI dangers."

~~~
zacharypinter
To clarify, the idea is not to create a new Emacs or even a text editor.
Rather, the idea comes from noticing that one of the redeeming qualities of
Emacs is how it provides a framework for keyboard-focused applications. If
there's a demand for such applications, then perhaps a framework specifically
focused on them would be useful.

